# Rayson tocadiscos



## carloselvira (Oct 10, 2017)

Hola a todos, echo mano de este foro de nuevo para a ver si puedo reparar un tocadiscos.

No tiene sonido alguno en los altavoces por lo que deduzco es el amplificador.

He cargado una foto con el transformador que va al amplificador, y he he hecho las medidas.

En la parte de arriba aparece el numero 125, por lo que deduzco es ese el voltaje, y el tester me da eso aproximadamente.

Abajo aparece 13, supongo que es la salida que va al amplificador  y el voltaje correspondiente, pero el tester me da O.

Curiosamente he metido 13 voltios al amplificador con transformador externo , pero tampoco funciona.

Alguien me podría echar un cable? No encuentro nada al respecto en internet sobre tocadiscos Rayson, no hay esquemas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2017)

Se llega a divisar un transistor con encapsulado de aluminio que posiblemente sea un AC187 o muy similar (Germanio)
Tal ves encuentres algo de información en este tema

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-antiguo-bc549-ac188-ac187-2sb107-122400/


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2017)

Buenas, el faston de 125V son para cuando la tensión de línea (de la eléctrica) es a 125, con lo que en lugar de soldar en el faston de 220V se soldaría en 125V.

Las salidas son las de abajo del transformador.

1ª- 0 y 13= 13VAC
2ª- 0 y 9,5= 9,5VAC

Marca= Rayson
Modelo= ??

¿El motor es a 220VAC?

Ojo con el circuito, que no se toquen las patillas de los transistores y demás.

Je, se me adelantó Don Fogo.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2017)

Puedes poner una foto que sea bien el material de arriba y otra por la parte inferior?
Creo que lleva un AC180


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 10, 2017)

Muchas gracias a los dos por responder, en la parte de abajo como digo salen 13 voltios, pero el tester marca O, por lo que deduzco está estropeado.

Y además lo curioso es que he metido al amplificador 13 voltios y tampoco funciona, es posible que esté estropeado el transformador y el amplificador también?...

Tiene un regulador de tensión 220/125/110v.

El modelo no aparece por ningún lado, solo viene la firma Rayson


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2017)

Parece ser (por las fotos) este.

¿Como mides la tensión en el transformador?, ¿entre 0 y 13? ¿con el medidor en Alterna?
Si es así ni me contestes, transformador mal. Cosa muy rara porque suele ser la entrada la que falla.

¿Por donde has metido la tensión?

¿Te refieres a selector de tensión?


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 10, 2017)

He metido la tensión de 13 voltios directamente al amplificador, en el otro extremo del transformador de donde salen los  13v.


Y si es la entrada lo que falla, que podría ser?

Pandacba, lleva un transistor ac180, correcto.


Lo curioso es que tampoco funciona, no se escucha nada, es posible que se haya dañado el transfomador y parte del amplificador por alguna subida de tensión o algo parecido?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2017)

Por ser, podría ser, comprueba si te da continuidad entre 0V y 220V del transformador.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 10, 2017)

Solo está la opción de 125 voltios, en el transformador, no hay 220.

Antes del transformador está el selector de tensión.

Solo está la opción de 125 voltios, en el transformador, no hay 220.


Si quereis cualquier foto, pedídmela,



La medición de los 13 voltios la he hecho sobre una escala de 20 y da O en el tester, pero lo que me sorprende es que al meter 13 voltios en el amplificador tampoco funciona.


----------



## analogico (Oct 10, 2017)

carloselvira dijo:


> Solo está la opción de 125 voltios, en el transformador, no hay 220.
> 
> Antes del transformador está el selector de tensión.
> 
> ...


en españa usan 220 asi que se quemo


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 10, 2017)

Antes del transformador hay un selector de voltaje 220/125/110v.



ADJUNTO FOTOS.

No entiendo mucho de electrónica, pero me he metido con ello a ver si conseguía algo.

El esquema básico después de la alimentación de la red, viene el plato que si da vueltas.

A continuación como muestro en la foto el selector de voltaje que está en 220v.

Después el transformador que sólo tiene opción 125 voltios.

Y después  el amplificador con entrada de 13 voltios, y a continuación un puente de diodos y un condensador, son los primeros componentes que aparecen en el circuito...


Entonces, dentro de mis conocimientos básicos, deduzco que ha podido estar a 125 voltios anteriormente o ha habido alguna sobrecarga, entiendo que el transformador trabaja a 125 voltios y convierte la corriente en 13 para alimentar el amplificador.

Es posible que se haya quemado el transformador por este motivo? Sabeis dónde se puede conseguir...

A su vez es posible que los primeros componentes como es el puente de diodos o condensador se hayan quemado también? Puesto que si alimento con 13 voltios el circuito tampoco funciona...

Como puedo medir el puente de diodos? 

Agradezco cualquier pista que me den... muchas gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2017)

La llave selectora conecta cada derivación que en este transformador no hay.
El amplilficador funciiona con unos 17Vdc
Si al conectarlo a 220 un bobinado para 125 se quema.
Podes reemplazarlo por un trafo 220 12V de continua, o de lo contrario para dejarlo original hace rebobinar ese


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2017)

No me gusta ese diseño.
¿Como rebajan los 220V a 125V? o con una resistencia tocha o tirando de bobina de motor... 

Revisa bien como le llega la tensión al transformador por si hay fusible o algo que está abierto.
Puede que el mismo conmutador selector de voltaje lleve incorporado el portafusible.
¿Has comprobado continuidad en el primario?

Sí, fallo mío, sólo ver el transformador he dado por hecho que era bitensión. Por ver el 125 en el centro mi mente visionó el 220 a su derecha. 

Si se ha conectado mal o ha habido subida de tensión, antes de quemarse, el transformador ha sobrealimentado el circuito, empieza midiendo el rectificador.

Aún solo como amante de lo que reparaba cuando empecé y por echar una mano sí nos gustaría ver fotos detalladas del interior.

Por el transformador no hay problema, tienes muchas casas de electrónica en Madrid e incluso en algunas ferreterias si vives en un pueblo.
Sería salida de 13V.

Saludos.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 10, 2017)

Lo tengo desmontado, pero voy a cargar más fotos, por supuesto, cuando lo monte pondré más fotos si quereis.

Muchas gracias por seguir el hilo de mi pregunta.

Pensé que el selector de voltaje por sí solo transformaba el voltaje en la opción seleccionada???? Lo siento por mis pocos conocimientos... ahora lo entiendo mejor por vuestros post...

Voy a intentar desmontar el selector, a ver si encuentro el fusible, porque no hay por ningún lado...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2017)

No te preocupes, nos gusta las personas que tienen iniciativa, y estamos para ayudarlas a concretar sus proyectos y o reparaciones y que de paso aprendan un poco más.
Posiblemlente ese  trasformador ya fue cambiando alguna vez


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 10, 2017)

Ahi os dejo unas fotos del equipo desmontado, lo conseguí para reparar porque siempre me ha llamado la atención el mundo de la electrónica, aunque como digo no tengo mucha y estoy aprendiendo... idea 




No he podido desmontar el selector para encontrar el fusible, creo que no lleva, en cualquier caso llega el voltaje de 125 al transformador, así hasta ahí esta correcto.

Creo que lo que debo hacer ahora es medir el rectificador, voy a mirar a ver como lo hago...

Normalmente estoy en Madrid, pero ahora estoy en un pueblo por motivos personales, así que miraré el transformador en una ferretería


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2017)

Puede que rebajen a 125V con la resistencia a la izquierda del motor.

El puente lo mides primero que no esté en corto o abierto.

He encontrado el manual de Dual, pero no viene la circuitería, quizás la ensamblaba otra marca.

Saludos.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 11, 2017)

Buenas tardes y Buenos días a todos!!!

Retomo la reparación después de las pautas que me disteis ayer.

Ya determinamos que el transformador no estaba en buen estado.

Ahora lo que he medido es el rectificador sobre el circuito.

Un BC30 C250.

Estos son los resultados con varias opciones posibles (Incluyo esquema a mano)
Las mediciones oscilan entre 001 y 003 entre todos los pines...
Me podeis decir si está mal? la verdad es que no son valores muy altos cuando tiene que dar continuidad...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 11, 2017)

Si estás midiendo en la escala mas baja del polímetro, está en corto o algo está en corto en el circuito.

Lo primero es desoldarlo y volver a comprobar.
Si lo etás comprobando ya desoldado, seguir comprobando que no haya mas cortos en al placa.
Mide, con el puente quitado, entre positivo y masa del circuito a ver si no hay corto o resistencia baja.



> Ahora lo que he medido es el rectificador sobre el circuito



Ahora me doy cuenta, has medido con puente soldado.
Lo que te dá puede ser el bobinado del transformador o el puente en corto.
Desuelda para medir.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 11, 2017)

Bueno, ya he medido el rectificador fuera del circuito.

He utilizado la opción diodos, aquí dejo los resultados.

Supongo que está en corto, puesto en que las mediciones de la entrada de alimentación hay continuidad... creo que con esto ya se puede decir que hay que cambiarlo...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2017)

Ah pero eso no es un rectificador de silicio es un rectificador de selenio!


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 11, 2017)

En cualquier caso no funciona, no, sabeis donde se puede conseguir?



El viernes estaré en Salamanca, voy a ver si encuentro uno, para sustituirlo


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2017)

Cambialo por un puente de diodos 1A 800V


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 11, 2017)

Genial!!! sois unos Cracks!! Voy a ver si encuentro ese puente... Muchas gracias


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 12, 2017)

Me surge una duda chicos!

Mañana voy a comprar ese puente a ver si lo encuentro, 1a, 800v
 respecto al transformador (incluyo foto del que creo que debe ir instalado), pero 

Utilizando  solo el trafo de 125v.
Qué potencia debe tener????????
Y supongo que solamente de 1 amperio????? 

Gracias de antemano por la info.


No he comprobado más componentes, pero espero que esté solamente dañado el transformador y el puente de diodos, cuando tenga todo lo comprobaré y os comento...


Sí, lo he puesto a modo de referencia....


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 12, 2017)

buuufff ese de 4 amperios es demasiado,con uno de 1 amperio vas pero que muy sobrado.


----------



## analogico (Oct 12, 2017)

carloselvira dijo:


> Me surge una duda chicos!
> 
> Mañana voy a comprar ese puente a ver si lo encuentro, 1a, 800v
> respecto al transformador (incluyo foto del que creo que debe ir instalado), pero
> ...


hay que revisar todo eso 
por que el tocadiscos es de la epoca de cuando se utilizaban los 125v en españa


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 13, 2017)

Buenas tardes;

He sustituido el puente y el transformador....


Por un lado os hablo del amplificador, al cambiarle el puente ( finalmente 1a 450v) Se escucha por un canal solamente, antes no se oía por ningún canal, así que algo hemos hecho.


Pero os cuento lo que ha ocurrido con el transformador; No he encontrado de 125V y en una tienda he entablado conversación con el dependiente, le he explicado la avería y un poco el esquema, no sé, si no me ha entendido bien ó yo no le he dado todos los detalles correctamente, pero finalmente me ha vendido uno de 220voltios, explicandome tal y como le he detallado que no iba a tener ningún problema.

Yo teniendo mis serias dudas al llevarme el de 220voltios, he observado como dije, que el amplificador ha funcionado por un canal... PERFECTO!!!!BRAVO!!! una mejoría, pero el motor iba frenado, cosa que antes no ocurría, detectando que se ha calentado muchísimo, así que lo he desenchufado inmediatamente..

No hay esquemas sobre este equipo, no sé si lleva el transformador original, pero no sé lo que ocurre...

Yo pienso que he de encontrar uno de 125v, como el que lleva... el selector está a 220voltios, pero transforma la corriente mediante una resistencia a 125 que la lleva al transformador, así es como lo entiendo???... y de ahi sale al amplificador...


Espero no haberme cargado el motor...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 13, 2017)

Ya vamos adelantando.
No veo lo veo claro en las fotos. ¿Cuantos módulos hay?, ¿uno por canal mas el de alimentación?.
Si no tienen fusible tendrás que comprobar transistores.
Fotos clara de los amplificadores por arriba y abajo serían de ayuda.

En cuanto al motor, es raro, comprueba que no esté bloqueado o se haya soltado algun cable.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 13, 2017)

ah momento, mide el devanado del motor, es posible que ese motor haya sido para 125V


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 14, 2017)

*¿ Qué tal si busco en unos días un transformador de 125v, como el que creo era de serie?*


Pienso que al enchufar el tocadiscos en 220v hay alguna resistencia de la imagen, como dijo Pinchaválvulas, que transforma la corriente en 125 y la lleva al transformador y motor, en ese voltaje que es en el que trabaja realmente, por eso se calienta con el de 220v.

La verdad es no sé muy bien como medir el devanado del motor, pero intuyo que es en funcionamiento y correo el riesgo de quemarlo...

He verificado cableado, etc y que no roce nada y ha estado a punto de echar humo la bobina al probar de nuevo...

Espero no estropear el aparato, después de todo el esfuerzo y la ayuda que estoy recibiendo de vosotros.


Primero me gustaría estabilizar el asunto de la corriente y después ya meternos que el amplificador...
Creo que hemos avanzado bastante y a mi me ha servido para aprender muchas cosas en blogs etc y por supuesto en este foro, gracias a vosotros...

Más tarde subiré fotos del amplificador...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 14, 2017)

El selector no traia nada para bajar la tensión, el original traia derivacines que se seleccionaban con la llave selectora.
Lo ideal ahora es poner un transformador 220/125 para el motor, o en su defecto hacer bobinar uno que sea 220 en el primario, con secundario de 125 y otro de 13V y con eso andas joya.
Otra alternativa es que te rebobinen el motor para 220, es bastante sencillo


----------



## jsemari (Oct 14, 2017)

Si el motor es de 125V puedes alimentarlo desde el transformador que has comprado tomando la tensión del primario entre 0V y 125V.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 14, 2017)

El que ha comprado no tiene toma de 125V.

Y veo raro que no lo haya encontrado con esa toma. Pero Las tiendas en este país se rigen por una ley Murphiana muy rara.


Pregunta: ¿cuantos cables salen del motor?.


----------



## analogico (Oct 14, 2017)

mejor que has un diagrama


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 15, 2017)

Adjunto Diagrama.


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 15, 2017)

por lo que puedo ver el transformador coje corriente del cable amarillo que se supone es el de entrada de 125v,como el transfromador que has puesto es de 220v ese cable amarillo debe conectar al violeta que se supone es el de 220v y no al azul que es el de 125v,siempre poniendo el selector en 220v. y el cable azul debería ser anulado ya que nunca va a funcionar a 125v,si me equivoco que me corrijan alguien mas experto en estas cosas.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 15, 2017)

Medi la impedancia entre el verde y el violeta  y luego entre el verde y el azul
Entre verde y violeta debe ser mayor la medida, el doble que entre verde y azul, lo cual inplica
Que el devanado del motor es ta echo asi 0-125-220
0 seria el verde
220 seria el violeta
125 seria el azul


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 15, 2017)

Por el diagrama que has subido, pareciera que el transformador se alimenta a través del motor, cuando el selector está en 220V. Me corrijan si me equivoco.

Quizá en bobinado del nuevo transformador es demasiado alto, no sé.

Por eso si medías en el transformador viejo tenías los 125V.

Y repensando.... puede que el motor ya estuviera tocado, por conectarlo a 220V estando el selector en 125V. El transformador actuó de fusible.  

Relellendo todo otra vez y como antes parece que el motor te iva bien, pienso que te toca buscar transformador de 125V. O una carga parecida.

A ver que dicen los mas expertos.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 15, 2017)

La lectura de las salidas del motor son las siguientes.

Entre verde y violeta  590ohm
Entre verde y azul     228ohm.


Y si anulo el tramo de 125 y lo conecto a 220, como dice el post de pandacba, manteniendo el transformador de 220v?


----------



## juan47 (Oct 15, 2017)

No

En la página n 4 del archivo, que muy amablemente pinchavalulas nos ofreció, viene el conexionado del motor y del transformador con un croquis del selector de tension


----------



## pandacba (Oct 15, 2017)

Como ya no tenes el transformador de 125, vas a tener que cambiar la  conección del tranformador 
Para estar seguro, pone la selección en 220 y en los terminales que tengas 220 en el motor conecta el transformador allí y todo funcionara perfecto!


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 15, 2017)

Pues entonces y recopilando toda la última información que me habéis dado, sería como muestro en el archivo adjunto?


----------



## juan47 (Oct 15, 2017)

Solamente funcionara para 220V


----------



## pandacba (Oct 15, 2017)

Exactamente, tal cual


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 15, 2017)

tal y como te lo he dicho.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 15, 2017)

Mañana lo probaré que tengo más tiempo y os cuento, espero que por otro lado no se haya dañado el motor por el voltaje erróneo aplicado anteriormente y esté quemado...




Independientemente del resultado, os quiero dar las gracias a todos por vuestra colaboración.

Me siento muy satisfecho con lo que he aprendido en este foro, y me da lástima no poder aportar más por mi parte, espero que a vosotros os haya servido de experiencia y también hayáis podido aprender algo.

En realidad me hubiese gustado hacer un curso de electrónica analógica que no he encontrado, pero así de esta forma me ha resultado muy productivo, a lo mejor hasta mejor… youtube, blogs, post, foros, etc…


A los que residís en Madrid y los que no… estaría bien coincidir y tomar algo, en agradecimiento a la ayuda, cuando vuelva lo podemos ver, me podéis mensajera también…


Por otro lado, he recurrido a la electrónica porque me parece un hobbie muy divertido,  tanto es así 


que el otro día  encontré otro  tocadiscos por 10 eurillos para repararlo y me he hecho con él,
espero ser más autónomo y descansar un poco del foro, por vosotros más que nada… ja ja ja


Lo dicho muchas gracias y os cuento sobre esta reparación.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 15, 2017)

Los matores antíguos aguantaban mucho, a la espera de resultados.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 15, 2017)

Mañana por la tarde publico los resultados


----------



## pandacba (Oct 15, 2017)

No hay problemas, en que nos preguntes tu satisfacción también es la nuestra, puedes iniciarte de muchas formas en elelctrónica en la red hay mucha información y siempre podras  contar con nosotros, para aclarar una duda, recabar información o simplemente compartir tus logros


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 15, 2017)

Gracias Pandacba, desde luego me alegraría que mis preguntas generen interés en el foro para los que sabéis más... y a la vez sirva de ayuda para todos, en cualquier caso, me hubiese gustado, por ejemplo que esta avería "fuera más rodada", y no se complique un poquito, agradezco la paciencia... y como digo me doy más que por satisfecho...


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 16, 2017)

Perfecto Chicos!!!!!

Efectivamente, ya he realizado la modificación en el esquema como habéis dicho.
He anulado el tramo de 125 voltios y ahora sólo queda la opción de 220 voltios con las conexiones mencionadas...

Aunque no lo he probado todo montado con el plato  porque "está patas arriba" parece que el motor gira a las revoluciones adecuadamente, sin ir frenado y sin calentarse, estuvo a punto de quemarse casi saliendo humo.... ahora no... ahora parece que va bien...


No le he podido dedicar mucho tiempo porque salgo de viaje y estoy de vuelta el viernes... pero como digo parece que todo ok, si os parece seguimos mirando el tema del amplificador a partir del  viernes que estoy disponible y con tiempo suficiente...

Gracias por vuestro apoyo...


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 17, 2017)

Como ya dije parece que la parte del motor está estabilizada.


Me gustaría comentar algunos puntos sobre el amplificador. He incluido algunas fotos.

Son dos módulos exactamente iguales.

Estuve observado y me he dado cuenta que faltaban los transistores de salida en un módulo.
Así que cuando el tocadiscos ha venido a mis manos por primera vez,  a parte de estar averiado, ya lo habían tocado.


He estado en Salamanca y me he hecho con estos transistores, Un ac180 Y Ac181, el segundo no se ve porque está borrada la referencia, pero he visto en internet que son complementarios y trabajan juntos. Además lo curioso es que no existe ningún dato sobre esta marca en internet.

Bueno habiendo sustituido el puente, cambiado los transistores y comprobado que llegan 14 voltios al amplificador,

El resultado es que se escucha por un solo canal con un zumbido muy fuerte. Además los transistores y el puente de diodos se calientan muchísimo.

Quería comprobar si es necesario que los transistores estén fijados al disipador para que no zumbe...


Y por otro lado quería comprobar si la polaridad del puente es correcta ( INCLUYO UN ESQUEMA DEL PUENTE Y LA POSICION FRONTAL Y DESDE ARRIBA, PARA VER SI ME PODEIS DECIR SI SON CORRECTAS... EL NEGATIVO ESTA ADELANTE Y POSITIVO DETRAS)

Respecto al otro canal he cambiado los transistores también y no se escucha...

Si está invertida la polaridad del puente, se los cambiaré de nuevo por si acaso, verdad?


Por último, y de manera preventiva he colocado un fusible de 0,5 amp al principio del transformador...

Sabéis si puedo colocar otro fusible  de este mismo amperaje antes del amplificador para protegerlo?


Lo digo porque he visto que no tiene este tipo de seguridad por ningún lado y me da miedo que al estar tan inestable se vuelva a quemar como antes...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 17, 2017)

Los transistores de germanio en su mayoria erna PnP, por lo que se utilizaba el positivo a masa.
Fijate que el positivo del puente coincida con el positivo del capacitor de filtro.
Tal vez se averió cuando estando en 125 lo conectaron a 220, la tensión de fuente se fue al doble, lo que pudo hacer que los transistores de salida se pusieran en corto.
Para medirlos, los transistores de germanio tienen una particularidad, caen solo 0.2V en B-E
Estos transistores según acabo de ver en un manual tenían una tensión C-E de unos 16V


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 17, 2017)

Ahora está funcionando el primer módulo con un fuerte zumbido, el segundo no funciona.

Sí, parece que la polaridad es correcta, el positivo del puente va hasta un condensador de 1000 uf.
y el negativo va hacia uno de los transistores...

Supongo que el orden de las patillas ac, no importan, solamente el + y - de dc... ya que es otro tipo de cápsula.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 17, 2017)

Si, el orden no importa.
Pregunta tonta, la tienda donde los has comprado ¿era vieja?, por que esos transistores es raro conseguirlos. Por internet no me fiaría.

Otra pregunta, cuando dijiste hace unos días que un canal funcionaba, ¿era como ahora con zumbido?

¿Has revisado si están en corto o con fugas los transistores?

Subo un esquema con AC180 y AC181, por si sirve de ayuda.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 17, 2017)

Pinchaválvulas, cuando he dicho que he ido a Salamanca, es que los he pedido desde allí, perdón por la info, estoy yendo y viniendo y no paro, lo hice el otro día xq fue lo primero que me dijeron en una tienda, antes de todo
 además del puente y el transformador como hemos podido comprobar desde aquí que estaban quemados y los he cogido en Salamanca.

Efectivamente es muy difícil conseguirlos, uno lo he encontrado en Málaga y otro en Valencia... en tiendas físicas pero por internet, en Planeta Electrónico y Electrónica Zuriaga, respectivamente.

Respecto al zumbido que me preguntas no existía cuando hice la prueba del motor y comprobé que un canal funcionaba... el módulo 2.

Curiosamente como he dicho en el post anterior, descubro que el módulo 1 no tiene transistores de salida, en cuanto se los he soldado ha empezado a funcionar con este zumbido que describo,

Y el módulo 2, ha dejado de funcionar, por lo que deduzco que todo este asunto de inestabilidad DE corriente ya resuelto en el transformador ha hecho que deje de funcionar el módulo 2


Si no han tocado de serie más al equipo que creo que no, está trabajando con esos transistores AC180 Y 181


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 17, 2017)

He recopilado información sobre los transistores AC180 Y 181 y adjunto resultado de medidas.



Se supone que el HFE de los dos es de: 50, sin embargo las medidas reales son:


AC180= hfe= 26

AC181= hfe= 264.

Son valores desproporcionados, sabéis que indican?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2017)

Beta desde 50 a 250 . . .

http://www.semicon-data.com/transistor/tc/ac/AC180_ext.html

Podés hacer pruebas con los BD139 y BD140 , fijate la distinta ubicación de las patas


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 17, 2017)

Vale, gracias dosmetros, así que para que estén correctos deben estar en ese abanico 50-250..

Te refieres que los puedo sustituir por los BD139 y BD140?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 17, 2017)

Para hacer pruebas si puedes sustituirlos , ojo con la ubicación de las patas que es distinta


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 17, 2017)

Perfecto, Estoy leyendo en blogs, etc y parece ser que los originales, ya son bastante obsoletos en todos los aspectos y hay de mejor calidad... Haré pruebas con esos, puesto que las medidas son un poco dudosas...


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 18, 2017)

estos son los tipos de repuestos por si no encuentras los AC 180 y AC181

AC180=AC 128, AC 153, AC 188
AC181=AC 176, AC 187


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 18, 2017)

gracias ninodeves


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2017)

Puede ser muy similar al tuyo


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 18, 2017)

Los ac180 y 181, no están en corto, pero midiendo el colector y el emisor dan 0, y pico y 1 y pico, en algunos, no sé si fue por el problema de corriente que hubo,

 así que según he podido comprobar en blogs, por este motivo  tienen algo de fuga. Son demasiado antiguos, mañana voy a Salamanca y haré pruebas con los bd139 y 140. Aún así creo que debería sonar, así que habrá que hacer alguna otra prueba... de momento voy a mirar lo de los transistores.

Si encuentro el primer condensador, lo cambio también.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2017)

Cuando estan buenos con un tester analógico puesto por K te tienen que medir muy bajo enbre B-E y B-C pero no te deben medir entre E-C, igual con uno digital si medis por diodo la medida va aser muy baja 200mV pero entre E-C no te debe medir


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 18, 2017)

y por que no dejas esa antigualla de amplificador y le pones uno moderno con un solo integrado tipo a esto

https://es.aliexpress.com/store/pro...lgo_pvid=c31c6cfd-d65b-4a19-8b28-58e7afa58731


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 18, 2017)

pandacba, los he medido por diodo acorde a esta información con múltimetro digital;

https://es.wikihow.com/probar-un-transistor 

y están correctos, lo que ocurre es que entre 

 entre emisor y colector en resistencia escala 20k  uno de ellos obtiene casi un valor de 1,42ohm, según he leído en otro blog

Ninodeves, como último recurso, lo cambiaría por un amplificador ya hecho, es buena idea la verdad, si quieres además ser práctico, pero me apetecía  aprender algo de esa forma.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2017)

Por un lado sirve para aprender, y restaurar un viejo equipo a como funcionaba en sus mejores días   tiene un sabor que no te lo da poner una placa moderna.
Poner una placa con un integrado no le enseña a nadie nada, aprender a restaurar un amplificador, habre la mente en la electrónica, y se aprende el funcionamiento de una unidad de audio

Alli donde te fijaste esta correcto, la caía de tensión en el diodo Base-Emisor y Base-Colector para un transistor de silicio se hubia entre los 600mV a 700mV, pero para un transistor de germanio dicho valor ronda alrededor de los 200mV
Pero en ambos casos midiendo colector emisor no debe medir


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 18, 2017)

Sí, en efecto las medidas entre Base-emisor y base-colector oscilan entre 100 y 200, hasta ahí todo bien, pero entre colector-emisor hay continuidad, 1,42ohms en escala 20k aproximadamente, 

por ese motivo como decís voy a hacer pruebas con los transistores que recomendó Dosmetros,
 los Bd 140 y 139, 

A mi personalmente me gustan más estos últimos transistores, lo que pasa que llevan diferente encapsulado.

Si sigue fallando, voy a cambiar directamente el primer condensador o capacitor de 1000uf y 16 voltios, que es el primero en el circuito, después del puente, ya que un canal se calienta y zumba y el otro no se oye.

pero de momento voy con los transistores y ya os contaré...

Respecto a lo que dice Pandacba sobre la restauración del amplificador comparto sus palabras.


----------



## analogico (Oct 18, 2017)

carloselvira dijo:


> Si sigue fallando, voy a cambiar directamente el primer condensador o capacitor de 1000uf y 16 voltios, que es el primero en el circuito, después del puente, ya que un canal se calienta y zumba y el otro no se oye.


el primer condensador  puede tener relacion con el zumbido
el calor es otra falla


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 19, 2017)

esos transistores están mal entre E-C no debe medir nada.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 19, 2017)

Hola todos, estoy muy contento con los resultados y con el foro, gracias a todos los que me habéis contestado y leéis.

Os envio una foto del tocadiscos trabajando provisionalmente ya!!!

Funciona por los dos canales, sin zumbidos ni calentamientos, (aunque luego me gustaría comentar algo sobre el sonido).

Informo de la última intervención; He sustituido todos los transistores AC180 y 181 por los 
BD140 y 139, como dijo Dosmetros y el resultado es óptimo. Estaban con fuga los primeros, no en corto.


Una pequeña recapitulación; Tocadiscos sin sonido, posiblemente por haberlo conectado a 125 Voltios en España.

Resultado;
Transformador quemado, puente de diodos quemado y transistores en fuga, como síntoma de estos últimos sonido con fuerte zumbido y calentamiento de componentes próximoS


Personalmente no me convencen los transistores AC180 y AC181.
Como dije anteriormente me gustaría aclarar algo sobre el sonido.
No sé si los transistores BD140 y 139, son adecuados de forma permanente haciendo un apaño en el disipador.

En estos momentos, funciona por los dos canales, sin zumbidos ni calentamientos, con motor y circuito estable, pero con un matiz,

El sonido va y viene y es de una calidad rugosa y áspera, esto se incrementa cuando mueves los potenciómetros...

Vamos que el tocadiscos estaba hecho polvo cuando llegó a mis manos y poco a poco se ha ido recuperándose...

No sé me podeis decir algo al respecto de la calidad del sonido, para ir cerrando pronto mi post, 

En cualquier caso estoy muy satisfecho, aunque me gustaría mejorar esto para dar por terminada esta reparación.
Por mi parte seguiré recopilando información al respecto...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2017)

Hay un tema, la placa esta diseñada, para trabajar en clase AB pero con transistores de germanio, al haber una caida de tan solo 0.2V por cada uno la diferencia entre las bases debe ser de unos 0.4V, los transistores de silicio como los BD tienen una caida de 0.7V, por lo que necesitan una diferencia de 1.4V, al haber solo 0.4V los hace trabajar en clase B, con lo cual tienen distorción por cruce, por eso Due Metrei te los recomendo para probar no como cambio definitivo. Lo que necesitas es conseguir un buen par, de echo esos transistores eran muy buenos

https://www.ebay.com/p/5-Matched-Pairs-Ac187-ac188-Germanium-Transistors-Tungsram/1711753475

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=&_fsrp=1&_osacat=4666&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR1.TRC0.A0.H0.Xac187.TRS0&_nkw=ac187&_sacat=4666

ya estan apareados lo cual es muy bueno

Otra cosa que influye en la calidad de sonido es la cápsula, que supongo debe ser cerámica


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 19, 2017)

Gracias, no sabía lo de los transistores, intentaré conseguirlos de nuevo.
Por lo de la calidad de la cápsula de  cerámica no es, porque he escuchado otros platos de similares características  y suenan mucho mejor aún siendo de cerámica


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2017)

Exactamente , te recomendé los BD139 y BD140 sólo para hacer pruebas , ya que no sólo son muy buenos , sino que parecería que por ahora no los falsifican.

Si éste es el diagrama real , podrias poner un 1N4148 en serie con el colector de D1 (que en realidad es un transistor) y dejar los BD139 y BD140 , sólo tendrias que verificar que mejore el sonido y temperatura de los transistores.


Ver el archivo adjunto 160775


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 19, 2017)

El esquema es de un Faro, lo mas parecido que encontré entre los libros que tengo.
*El diodo (transistor) podría ser el de la plaquita.
*
He estado mirando entre mis antiguedades y encontré un AC, pero con fugas entre C y E. 
Recuerdo haber desguazado varios aparatos con circuitos similares, pero ni idea de que hice con ellos.

La foto adjunta es el listado de el ampli Faro.

Ver el archivo adjunto 160776

Recuerdo haber reparado mas de un compacto, radio cassette tocadiscos, con la misma mecánica Dual, la misma mecánica de cassette y similar circuitería. Como las tv de ahora, que al finál la mayoría son Vestel. 

Saludos.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 21, 2017)

Bueno, Pues os dejo unas fotitos con él terminado y andando...


Finalmente lleva puestos los transistores nuevos, como los originales unos AC181 AC180, efectivamente, la diferencia de sonido es muy grande comparado a los BD139 Y 140.

Aún asi, la calidad de sonido no es para "tirar cohetes", pero imagino que esto es ya por la fabricación del amplificador, La marca Rayson que no se encuentra nada de información al respecto de los 60.

Es un sonido totalmente carente de bajos, no creo que sea por un filtro y si lo es, podría ser,  de momento ya no miro más... es más que suficiente  por el momento.
  Si hay un ligero zumbido muy suave al encender el equipo que remite enseguida y queda totalmente enmascarado cuando empieza a sonar el disco.

La calidad es más que suficiente.


Personalmente que me encantan los tocadiscos antiguos, he de decir que he escuchado otros con este mismo plato dual 410 y tienen un sonido más cálido, como es el DUAL H50N, incluso siendo mono con 6 watios de salida.



Respecto a los transistores de germanio me gustaría añadir algo, los que lleva puestos son nuevos y tienen algo de fuga entre el Colector y Emisor, medido con múltimetro digital, por lo visto, esto tipo de transistor suele  tener algo de fuga de madera moderada. No ocurre lo mismo que con los de silicio. 


Por último daros a todos las gracias de verdad por el seguimiento y la implicación, sin vuestra ayuda no hubiese sido lo mismo.

Con esto doy por concluida esta reparación.




Sí he de decir que tengo otro equipo para reparar, un Sheerline autómatico. Tampoco se que le ocurre y me voy a meter con él en breve, no sé si hay otra sección sobre tocadiscos, no la he visto, pero lo digo ya por aportar algo, en vez de preguntar, por si hay alguien que sea fan igualmente de estos equipos y le pueda interesar intercambiar información.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2017)

Nos gustan estos equipos asi, que puedes seguir por aquí contandonos como vas y obvio, consultando, tu te sientes feliz y nosotros también por haber sido una partecita de otro equipo que revive.
Y que este resultado te anime a seguir adelante.
La carencia de bajos se puede deber un poco a la cápsula, y por allí a algún capacitor de acople algo envejecido.
En aquellos años no se hacía tanto enfasis en los graves como hoy en día.
Que cápsula lleva? tal vez se encuentre algo de info hacerca de la respuesta de la misma.

Ah disfrutalo!!!

Un comentario adicional, los BD139 y BD140, son excelentes transistores, solo que hay que modificar el equipo para que rindan como se debe, de echo se hicieron muy buenos amplis de 10W con esos transistores y como driver de equipos de más potencia, 25 y 40W por ejemplo


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 21, 2017)

Gracias por las palabras Pandacba, tu ayuda ha sido primordial para reparar este equipo. Al igual que la de otros usuarios como son,
Pinchaválvulas
Ninodeves
Dosmetros
Analógico
Juan47
Fogonazo
Jsemari. Gracias por vuestras aportaciones

No es por la cápsula la cuestión de graves, que una cds630 porque el dual h50n lleva la misma y tiene más calidez siendo de un canal.

https://www.radiomuseum.org/r/dual_h50nh_50.html

Posiblemente sea por la fabricación o bien algún capacitor de acople envejecido como dices, pero ya lo miraré, te aseguro que suena con calidad suficiente y estoy más que satisfecho


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 21, 2017)

Me alegro de que se haya finalizado con éxito la reparación.

En cuanto a los aparatos, que ahora llamamos vintage y antes llamábamos en garantía, algunos tenemos pura devoción por ellos.
El día de hoy añoro algunos aparatos que he desechado y si tuviese espacio otros rescataría de la destrucción.

Cuando quieras nos vueves con el siguiente, por mi parte siempre estoy dispuesto a enseñar lo que sé y al mismo tiempo recorar y aprender algo más.


----------



## elgriego (Oct 21, 2017)

Buenas Tardes carloselvira,ante todo te felicito por el exito obtenido ,sin necesidad de agregar placas nuevas,es decir conservando lo original ,que a los fines del coleccionista tiene mucho mas valor  ,mi area especifica es las telecomomunicaciones ,pero cada tanto revivo algun viejo receptor de ondas medias a valvulas o transistores,y lo mismo ocurre con unos tocadiscos que se fabricaron en Argentina,el Wincofon,que aun siguen dando batalla,a pesar que ya no hay repuestos originales. 

Con respecto a la capsula ,estimo a que el colega pandacba,se referia a lo siguiente,ese tipo de tocadiscos ,utilizan un fonocaptor de cristal o ceramico,esas ceramicas al ser sometidas a presion generan electrcidad,efecto piezoelectrico,pero lamentablemente la humedad es su gran enemigo,y ya que estamos ante un equipo que posee mas de 40 años ,no seria de extrañar que la capsula este mal.

Atte El Griego.


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 21, 2017)

No digo que la cápsula sea mala, si no que con el tiempo se van degradando


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 21, 2017)

Pinchaválvulas, 

te digo lo mismo que a Pandacba, tu ayuda ha sido indispensable para la reparación del equipo, muchas gracias por lo que  me has enseñado y el seguimiento que has hecho.

Sí vuelvo, espero que las consultas sean de otro tipo, dado que debo afianzar lo aprendido, en cualquier caso, miraré que puedo hacer con el sheerline, os informaré, a ver si hago un blog o os lo muestro por aqui...si os interesa estoy abierto a ello y cualquier sugerencia sea bienvenida.

Aunque no sepa tanto como vosotros estoy dispuesto igualmente a aportar mis conocimientos.

Pd, Auqnue ahora estoy fuera, mi estancia regular es Madrid... alli estoy.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 21, 2017)

pandacba dijo:


> No digo que la cápsula sea mala, si no que con el tiempo se van degradando



Si, alguna cambié hace años, por que habían perdido "categoría" con el tiempo. Con la nueva perfecto, pero ahora complicado lo de encontrar, por lo menos por aquí. Hace unos años las tiendas se dedicaron a tirar cápsulas y agujas viejas que ocupaban espacio.


----------



## carloselvira (Oct 21, 2017)

Muchas gracias por tu felicitación Elgriego, aunque en la distancia, pero ha sido un trabajo de reparación en conjunto,  hecho entre todos los que me habeis asesorado.

Me parece muy interesante tu labor que comentas, cualquier cosa que quieras compartir en el foro al respecto será bienvenida.
Además seguro que detrás de cada equipo hay una historia siempre que contar, para todos los que nos atrae este area especialmente.


----------

